# The Hospital



## Ruth Goode (Aug 16, 2010)

I watched this programme, feeling so sad at these teenagers being so negative with their diabetes and their parents seem aren't really helping.  I hope our children will grow up with better attuides to diabetes with our helps and supports


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I do believe that the parents of the teenagers involved in the programme have one hell of alot to answer for. Alot of my motivation and dedication is thanks to my parents over the past fourteen years but some of it is off my own bat.


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

From what I have seen and read in here every parent on this forum will no doubt have very well educated well loved and very well cared for diabetic children with great attitudes towards diabetes hun .X


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi,

I totally agree with Steffie - you guys are amazing - you *don't* shrug your shoulders & stuff your heads in the sand, instead you are on here, looking for the answers to help your kids!

Don't let the cheap, shock-gore C4 programing get you down - I really think this was 'lowest common denominator' tv - i would love to see the criteria they had for people to be featured on this program!!!  I guess people working hard to achieve good control just doesn't make good tv... 

My mum was a nurse - she was matter of fact & positive about my diabetes & from memory wouldn't let me get away with either trying to abuse my diabetes or feel sorry for myself - I will always be eternally grateful to her for the efforts she made to care for me, and protect my body for my later life - I only wish she was still alive so I could tell her this to her face.  She was wonderful & 18 yrs on I still miss her incredibly.  The parents who bother to join forums like this are the ones who care - you deserve support & respect for the hard work you put in.

Sorry - off to blow my nose!!


----------



## sue63 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks Twitchy...what an encouragement 

I didn't watch the programme as I knew it would disturb me too much. I try hard to support J in his diabetes, he is great too and I want him and us to stay motivated and postitive as we sort it out together. 
I know all teenagers and young adults resent parental inteference at times but it's great to know that hopefully in the future our kids will be healthy and fit because we supported them.


----------



## katie (Aug 17, 2010)

Any parent, or child for that matter, who comes onto this forum will do just fine in my opinion.  Just by the fact you are on here means you care and realise Diabetes is a serious condition with serious complications if not looked after properly.  The parents of the children on that programme were either ignorant about the seriousness of Diabetes, or just quite bad parents.  For example, the mum of the Type 2 diabetic girl was ignorant - didn't have a clue that starchy carbs are the worst thing to feed her daughter.  The parents of the Type 1 Diabetic were letting their daughter go out drinking at the age of 14!  Not really normal behaviour for any children at that age, Diabetes or not.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 18, 2010)

Aww... Thank you for all these lovely comments.  I feel better now knowing we are doing ok, thanks again


----------



## Cate (Aug 18, 2010)

Tom - doesn't always depend on the parents - mine were supportive, I chose to ignore them and my HCPs for a few years as a teenager, doing about half the injections I should have, and not testing for months on end (I'd make up some figures to put in my test book before clinic appointments...).

Incidentally, I used to be treated at Mayday hospital where the prog was filmed.  It has changed since I left, but I was told by the (previous) consultant that there was no funding for prescribing glargine, let alone insulin pumps and not to be so greedy in wanting them!  That consultant has now retired, fortunately!

Also, the report of people not turning up for appointments there does match what I experienced.  The clinics I attended there normally had a LOT of older people, mostly type 2, and generally I'd be the only type 1 there.  If they've now split the clinics I'm not surprised hardly anyone turns up.


----------

